# Eerie Ambient Glow Lamp



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I created this little lamp to add atmosphere to my Mad Scientist scene. 
The full tutorial is at AZ Haunters.



















Here is the soft glow of madness lighting up one of my mummified faeries.










Enjoy! Happy haunting!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is really cool. Nice Job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohh, I like that. I can just see it in a mad scientist lab. Love your faries too!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks krough and Scareme! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like them - very old fashioned look to them that reminds me of the tubes in the B&W TV my family had when we were kids.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Very cool effect. You're right, nothing strikes terror to the human heart more swiftly and certainly than sparkle pink Barbie! Love the look of the finished project.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very neat! I've been wanting to build something similar for myself - just to have around for general lighting.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

corey872 said:


> Very neat! I've been wanting to build something similar for myself - just to have around for general lighting.


In that case, you may want to consider wiring them in parallel and using a dimmer. This way you can be brighter if you prefer. I mean the lights can be brighter if you prefer.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool. More dollar store finds?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

spideranne said:


> Cool. More dollar store finds?


I wish. Goodwill this time.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

sickNtwisted said:


> That's fantastic!


Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

this is super cool ambient lighting, nice job!


----------

